

What's so great about CPAN anyway? - adam-_-
http://www.adamjctaylor.com/whats-so-great-about-cpan-anyway

======
beagle3
There are equivalents for other environments; Non has quite as many packages.

Python: cheeseshop / easy_install / PyPI

Node: npm

debian: apt

TeX: CTAN

R: CRAN

(edit: cheeseship -> cheeseshop. Thanks!)

~~~
Isamu
I'd like to point out that CTAN was the original. The idea and the CPAN name
was derived from it. This was before the web went public, for you young folk.

Interestingly, CTAN originally (still do?) used a Perl script to mirror the
FTP archive. It may be this that sparked the development of CPAN. In
retrospect it was inevitable that CPAN would evolve far beyond the original -
Perl is just made to build something like CPAN and the TeX community is
focussed on document building tools.

